# makrele zum sushi?!



## chippog (21. August 2002)

da ja gerade saison ist, wenn ich makrelen fange, steche ich sie gleich ab und lege sie so schnell wie möglich in eis, will meinen, innerhalb von wenigen minuten, nachdem also das gröbste ausgeblutet ist. in dem eis bleiben sie bis zu hause, wo ich sie dann filetiere und zwar so, dass ich auch die gräten längs der mittellinie wegschneide. so erhalte ich pro fisch zwei silbrige und zwei gestreifte jeweils dreieckige halbfilets. wichtig! beim filetieren sauber arbeiten. die filets friere ich über nacht ein und zwar so, dass sie nicht zusammengeklumpt sondern einzeln in der tüte liegen, so dass sie schneller einfrieren und wieder auftauen. ausserdem sehen sie dann schöner aus, was ja nicht nur bei sushi wichtig ist. der einfachkeit halber kaufe ich mir dann eine kleine (reicht in der regel) portion sushi mit extra viel wasabi (dem grünen meerrettichähnlichen zeugs) und marinierten ingwer und esse die in stückchen geschnittenen makrelenfilets einfach dazu! wer&acute;s mag kann sich auch noch eine reife avocado dazu gönnen. einfach totengeil!!! die weggeschnittenen mittelliniengrätenstreifen brate ich mir paniert in olivenöl, was nur zu empfehlen ist, wenn du mit gräten keinen probleme hast, dann aber sehr! chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2002)

Gute Idee chippog!!!

Wichtig, wichtig, wichtig:
Wirklich nur knackfrische Filets nehmen!!!!!

Sonst häufig WC :q 
oder noch schlimmeres!!


----------



## chippog (22. August 2002)

ps. die äussere haut ist sehr dünn und etwas zäh, kann aber bei nichtgefallen ziemlich einfach abgezogen werden. chippog


----------



## sbiro (21. Dezember 2002)

welch geniale geschichte, bisher kannte ich nur thun und lachs , wenn die gräten zu doll nerven aus den resten eine sud mit den üblichen zutaten kochen und in portionen einfrieren, s hat man immer eine grundlage für saucen zum fisch


----------



## Hauslaigner (22. Dezember 2002)

Könntet Ihr mal ein komplettes Sushirezept hier reinstellen? Hab nämlich noch nie eins gegessen. Geschweige denn weis ich nicht wie man es zubereitet bzw. welche Fischarten sich dafür eignen ;+


----------



## Laksos (22. Dezember 2002)

Au ja, Hausi lebe hoch! Dann fällt endlich das kochen weg! - Aber im Ernst: Wir wären an so &acute;nem Rezept auch interessiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2002)

Sushi ist ursprünglich ein &quot;Arme  - Leute - Essen&quot;, das sich die Bauern mit aufs Feld nehmen konnten.
Da wurde in Algen gesäuerter Reis eingewickelt (gesäuert wegen mangelnder Kühlmöglichkeit), wer sichs leisten konnte, konnte eben auch ein paar Streifen rohen Fisch dazugeben (Zeit zum Kochen hatte man bei der Feldarbeit nicht). 
Daraus hat sich dann im Laufe der Zeit das heutige bekannte Sushi entwickelt, das es in vielen Variationen gibt, mit vielen Soßen und Zutaten (Wasabi, der scharfe japanische Meerrettich z.B.)gibt.
Das Prinzip: Roher Fisch mit was drumrum, daß man es aus der Hand essen kann.
Wer schon mal ne Sushi - Bar besucht hatt, weiß wie viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten es gibt.


----------



## Laksos (22. Dezember 2002)

Da müssen wir uns jetzt noch &acute;nen Acker mieten, um das Zeug stilecht essen zu können! :q


----------



## chippog (22. Dezember 2002)

rezept für neulinge? geht lieber erst einmal in eine sushibar, von der ihr verlässlich gehört habt, dass die gut ist. dann scheckt mal ordentlich hin und danach können wir uns über rezepte unterhalten. chippog


----------



## svenskepilk (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: makrele zum sushi?!*

Die Makrele ist ein ausgezeichneter Sushi-Fisch! Als Thunfisch Verwandter ist ihr Fettanteil sehr hoch und somit predestiniert für Sushi. Am liebsten mag ich sie als Nigiri.
MJAMMM!


----------



## Ansgar (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: makrele zum sushi?!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

Oder die Filets ein paar Stunden in den Kuehlschrank legen, dann hauchduenn schneiden und mit Wasabi Sauce als Sashimi. Machen wir hier mit Makrelen so  (sind allerdings ne andere Art als die Dinger die man in Deutschland faengt, aber man kann ja bekanntlicherweise (fast) jeden Fisch roh essen).
Schmeckt gut und ist weniger Aufwand als mit all dem Reis und den Algen fuer Sushi rumzumachen (mag ich persoenlich eh nicht so gerne)...

Also, beste Gruesse & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## sbiro (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: makrele zum sushi?!*

@ Laksos und hauslaigner, Ihr seit lustig mal eben ein komplettes Sushi Rezept reinstellen.
Das Reiskochen ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich, und dann erst das Rollen.
Ich werde mal eben versuchen ein Link reinzustellen, der sollte euch weiterhelfen. Nach den Rezepten habe ich auch schon Sushis gerollt.
Probiert ruhig etwas rum, Sushi ist wirkllich lecker. Noch ein Tipp vorsichtig mit dem Wasabi, hölle scharf.
Wenn noch Fragen, dann ruhig stellen. Ich wurde mal von einer Japanerin als Sushimeister getauft und die muss es ja wissen. Nach 2 bis 3 Sushi Rollen hat man den Bogen raus.
Ach ja damit der Reis nicht an den Fingern klebt immer die Finger mit Essigwasser befeuchten.

http://www.ijon.de/rezepte/sushi.html


----------

